# Another Lard Soap Question



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I used SoapCalc.net to figure the amounts.

16 oz lye, 24 oz water

3 pounds lard
3 pounds coconut oil 76
12 oz caster oil

I could not get it to trace. I finally used a mixer and it thickened just a little bit. I poured it and hope it hardens up. What did I do wrong?

P.S. I make lots of soap, usually olive oil, coconut oil, and castor oil.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Did you soap set up? You must have taken a big water discount, but I don't think that would cause soft soap. I use a stick blender for my soap, it traces much faster that way, but you made a big batch of soap and it would make a heavy load on my cheap little stick blender. LOL


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I first started making soap I made a 100% olive oil soap and found out why a stick blender was recommended. I bought one used for $2. Now, I have created a different formula and a stick blender races it to trace, so I stir. I'm wondering how long a lard soap should take to trace. I poured it, kept testing for doneness, and cut it today, about 20 hours after pouring. I'd read that it is a very hard soap and you need to score it early. It's all on a drying rack now. I hope it turned out. Kinda scarey.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I checked your formula on Soapmaker , the lye & water look fine. Was your lard fairly firm or was it softer like half-melted butter at room temp? Sometimes when I get ahold of batch of softer lard it takes longer for it to trace.

Could it be possible that your lye is old? Is your scale accurate? 5 quarters should weigh in at 1.0 oz.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The lard was softer. The weight was labelled, so I'm sure it was accurate. I do love that it popped right out of the molds. I didn't know it mattered how old the lye is. How old is old?

Thanks.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Maura said:


> The lard was softer. The weight was labelled, so I'm sure it was accurate. I do love that it popped right out of the molds. I didn't know it mattered how old the lye is. How old is old?
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't know that lye could old. I've had mine two years and it still does okay. I still have half of it left. If we're around in another couple years, I'll know how old, old is. lol

It's nice to learn something every day. How long is lye viable?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

If the lye has been exposed to too much air it will lose it's potency because it will collect moisture out of it.. If you find a bunch of hard chunks that means that moisture has gotten into the container. If I can't break up the chunks easily, I don't use it. 

I store my lye in a bucket with an air-tight Gamma Lid. Of course I'm using 50# bags of lye, but if you store small amounts in something like an ice cream bucket with a tight fitting lid that will work.

I don't know what the shelf-life of lye is.....it never gets old around my place! LOL

Make sure that you are using Weighted amounts, not fluid oz.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Also, try using DrieRite in with your lye to absorb extra moisture.

I also buy in bulk and use the indicating drierite in my buckets. If it starts turning pink, it can be reused by spreading on a cookie sheet and drying it out then putting it back in the bucket.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I buy lye at the hardware store in 16 oz containers. I don't measure, I calculate everything to the 16 oz lye. So, yes, it could be old, but it would be in an unopened container. That said, I am using one of the bars and it is lovely.


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

Is it ok to use Red Devil Lye to make your soaps? I have has quite a few people come in looking for it but at ACE we sell it in the Toilet/plumbing chemicals section.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

We are Novice soap makers, and have used Red Devil before.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you Rick. I might purchase some soon and give it a try, I figure, I already make my own Laundry soap.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can still buy Red Devil, you are lucky. Haven't seen it around here for 4-5 years. And yes, it is perfect for soap. I would still weigh it out, not just assume it is 16 oz.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Forlane said:


> Thank you Rick. I might purchase some soon and give it a try, I figure, I already make my own Laundry soap.


Tinker is right always weigh it.

My personal safety tip about Lye... If you want to brush lye off of your hands, brush in one direction only! I got some in my eye once brushing my hands back and forth. Not fun.


----------

